# Acer Aspire T180 BIOS/RAM Upgrade Help



## PJ70 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi all,
firstly I would just like to point out that I only have a basic knowledge of computers so I totally understand why after reading this, a lot of you will have raised eyebrows :grin:..but I’m going to ask for your help anyways.

I have an Acer Aspire T180 which is now old as the hills I know..but it still does the job (sorta) when it comes to my day to day computer needs while I’m at home. It originally came with a massive 512mb DDR2 Ram, which I quickly upgraded to 2x1gb Ram which worked perfectly from day one till present.

I’m now having some speed issues again so knowing it had 4 module slots, I checked a number of online seller sites and they all basically indicated that my PC could be further upgraded to a total of 4gb (ie, 4x1gb modules), so I ordered another 2 paired 1gb modules. I noted that they all indicated that a BIOS update MAY be needed btw.

I fitted the 2 new modules this morning and the PC started to boot, but I got the blue screen telling me that Windows could not be started, listing an issue with “Ntfs.sys” “PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGE_AREA”[/FONT]
I think it said something like “if this is the first time seeing this message, reboot system..also that if the reboot didn’t fix the problem, remove any newly installed hardware and again reboot. I rebooted and then got the “Start-up Repair” screen. I ran the start-up repair which couldn’t fix the problem and just returned me to the blue screen again.[/FONT]

I have removed the new modules (back to 2gb) and through a system of swapping out and testing the new modules, have determined that all 4 modules are fine (including all the module slots)....and curiously, I tried adding just one of the new modules (ie, 3x1gb) which worked just fine and showed a total of 3gb in my System Info..the issue seems to be adding that last module bumping it up to 4gb.

So, my question is...in your most humble opinions, does this sound like I may need to update my BIOS **shudder**, or do you think there may be something else going on???
I’ve checked Acers support site and there is a newer update available which I have checked against my current version via msinfo32
I’m terrified of updating my BIOS after reading so many people’s comments..I mean it all sounds easy enough, but so many people just end up destroying their computer’s..and with my basic knowledge, I’m not too sure how I would go following any repair instructions/advice if it all went wrong
Im more than aware that you guyz are probably sick of idiots like me asking about things like this when we really shouldn’t touch what we don’t know..I can sense your eye’s rolling right now :nono: but I have to do something to speed this thing up and it’s not worth paying the big bucks to have it done by a pro as the computer is just to old to warrant it...so I’m on my own for this one.
If it is the case that it sounds like the bios needs updating, as I said I have downloaded the zip file and after reading their basic generic install instructions supplied by Acer, they say in step 10 “double click the BIOS.bat or Update.bat file. If neither of these are available, double click the executable file. The installation is automatic”. Well of course neither of those files show up. So in my case, as per the screen shot, which file do I need to double click??? I’m assuming it’s the last one,winhlp32??

Any help or advice would be most appreciated guyz......PJ


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly results in problems like you are experiencing. Older Mobo's can also have Voltage problems when all 4 RAM slots are occupied.
Using 3 sticks puts you in Single Channel Mode and, while you have more RAM being "seen", performance suffers.

Bios updates should only be done if the update description addresses the problem(s) you are experiencing. A bad Bios flash can result in a bricked Mobo rendering it useless.
Basically, you have a outdated OEM PC and there's not a lot you can do, that would warrant the expense, to improve it even if done by a "pro".

We do not consider anyone seeking knowledge or assistance to be an "idiot" nor do we ever tire of attempting to assist therm. :smile:


----------



## PJ70 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanx for replying Tyree,
thats quite interesting when you say adding the third mod actually switches it back to single channel mode...thats something I had no idea about.
Its damn annoying when you go to these online suppliers(reputable companies who I have dealt with in the past) and we get fed not only possible false information but, lets just say, limited information :banghead:

I forgot to say that part of the blue screen text did mention checking the BIOS is up to date, but I guess thats just generic and not necessarily specific to the changes I made.

It seems Im just going to have to get used to sloth mode at home...Im not quite ready to get rid of my desktop just yet..well at least whilst it still has a pulse. If I do decide to take the leap of faith and give the BIOS update a go (most likely the day after I take delivery of a NEW desktop lol), which of the files shown in the pic would I choose?? It will one day be totally redundant so if I turn the motherboard to dust, it won't matter anyway but would be interesting to see what happens..well, interesting to me anyways (I am far to easily amused these days :grin


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Companies are in the business of selling and many don't have any idea, or just aren't concerned, about possible issues.
What OS are you using? 2GB should be fine for XP.
I really can't say, with certainty, what file to select but I would "guess" the "WinFlash" with the folder.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Tyree makes a good point as the version of Windows can have a lot to do with speed here and ram compatibility and generally, it is a good idea to use all the exact same ram bought at the same time as ram is so inexpensive these days anyway and you have a much better chance of success because speed is not the only factor in matching. Use a site like RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com and they will guaranty the match or money back is another way to go here.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Excellent point by Rich-M. Crucial is the best brand choice for OEM PC's to help insure compatibility. 
Computer memory upgrades for Acer Aspire T180 Desktop/PC from Crucial.com


----------



## PJ70 (Aug 10, 2013)

Im using Vista Home Basic sp2 (soz, I thought that showed up under my name on the left).
As Im in the UK, I use a company called Mr Memory Computer Memory RAM Upgrades - Laptop, Desktop, Server, Mac | Mr Memory® They are awesome and have customer service which in my opinion is second to none. 
The modules are matched, 100% guaranteed for life. Ive only ever had one minor issue which I thought was a faulty module but I actually think it ended up being a problem on my end, but regardless they sent a new set out the next day anyways....
I know nothing can ever be perfect, but Im confident in my thinking that the issue in this case is again my machine, rather than the modules themselves...(which I will now return to Mr Memory for a full refund)

I will add one other thing..what I am finding is with these older machines (I think I got this one in 2007ish), they don't seem to handle the Anti-Virus software too well. I used to run AVG's Internet Security Business Edition and that seemed to be sorta ok, but once that license expired, I swapped to Avast anti-Virus 2013 freebie (basically because of the overall great reviews)..The issue seems to be the constant updating..Lordy, Ive never know any software that updates as much as both of the above..and I can't seem to find a way to reduce the number of daily definition updates. Im not sure if I recalled this accurately or not but I think Avast increased the daily updates from 20 to 70. These updates or just the simply running of these anti-virus programs tend to grind my system to a halt.

Ive spent a lot of time ensuring that my system is clean and nothing is running unnecessarily running(at least to the extent of my computing abilities) and generally this PC does preform ok..but I think modern technology will be it's eventual demise. Everything new wants more and more outa your system and as I mentioned earlier, I guess there will be a point where this machine will inevitably become redundant...Installing that additional RAM may have just extended that time.

Thanx guys for the advice. Im taking it all onboard and appreciate you taking your time to help.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

> I will add one other thing..what I am finding is with these older machines (I think I got this one in 2007ish), they don't seem to handle the Anti-Virus software too well. I used to run AVG's Internet Security Business Edition and that seemed to be sorta ok, but once that license expired, I swapped to Avast anti-Virus 2013 freebie (basically because of the overall great reviews)..The issue seems to be the constant updating..Lordy, Ive never know any software that updates as much as both of the above..and I can't seem to find a way to reduce the number of daily definition updates.


I think there is a lot to what you are saying here and have been thinking it recently. The free Antivirus programs all lately seem to really drag down older systems as does any full blown paid "Internet Security" version of anyone's Antivirus program and systems seem to heave a sigh of relief when such are removed. The free versions seem so bent on installing useless and often harmful system dragging down toolbars and services, and I understand their need to make money believe me, but so as to really cripple older systems.
Even with my i5 systems with minimum 8 gb ram I am noticing the effect so I am back to using and recommending Nod32 which is barely noticeable on systems and Ms Security Essentials for newer systems because it too can drag down older ones.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Most all RAM is guaranteed for life but that doesn't insure compatibility.
Vista is a RAM hungry OS and, as noted by Rich-M, most AV apps have become bloated and can effect performance. MS Security Essentials is free and reliable.


----------

